# Gender selection at almost 47



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ladies does anybody know which clinics top the list for gender selection? Enquiring on behalf of someone else thanks.


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

Altra-Vita in Moscow Russia offers gender selection


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jordan (Farah hospital and some others) in the Middle East


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks girls that's good info ☺


----------



## kaykay1970 (Jul 16, 2016)

Ava Peter in Russia x


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

The Northern Cyprus clinics do too. There's a thread in that section - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=346791.0


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

here is yet another list of the clinics on egg donationfriends com/treatment/sex-selection/ Also opt for Ava Peter x

/links


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

👍 thanks guys. Silly question but curious for myself, can they do gender sorting on my frozen embryos (they have been frozen a few years 😕) if they thaw them can they gender sort then??


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

They can test them for gender and refreeze thwm ( if they initially survive the thaw).


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

If I thawed them i'd likely just put back what survived if I ever get the urge again that is 😕 I was just curious about my frosties and nice to know it's a possibility for sorting x


----------

